# looking for flush ell



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

working for a freind.(need i say more). dead set on rebuilding wall hung tank toilet. does anyone know where i can find reasonably priced 2x8x10 chrome flush ell. found one and only one so far on web 195.00
I refuse just on ethics.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Try Hodes. 1800-777-6500


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

called hodes, they said they don't stock but will check availability mon and call back


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

also try park supply of america. they guys in the colorado store can get one for sure. 303-432-3000 robert or charles should able to help. they should still be apoen for the next hour.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

One of our local supply houses has them in stock. $16.90 (2"chrome 90 degree flush elbow.)

I needed an offset flush pipe a couple of weeks ago, and they do not have that. They told me that was on the net for 195.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

gladerunner said:


> working for a freind.(need i say more). dead set on rebuilding wall hung tank toilet. does anyone know where i can find reasonably priced 2x8x10 chrome flush ell. found one and only one so far on web 195.00
> I refuse just on ethics.


where are you located? i have one i will sell/trade ya


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I removed a flush elle 2 weeks ago in pristine condition. It has a cast iron tank. She wanted the new Kohler class 5 flush. I am going to save it. I love the old front flushing bowls.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

SummPlumb said:


> I removed a flush elle 2 weeks ago in pristine condition. It has a cast iron tank. She wanted the new Kohler class 5 flush. I am going to save it. I love the old front flushing bowls.


i have one i took out of an old house that was the orginal like 1939
i kept the bowl backwash Douglas Leader


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

You can try Menyhart Plumbing Supply in Cleveland (216) 631-5519, I know they carry them because I've picked them up there before and I'm pretty sure they'll ship.


----------

